# Barca's first day on the cold farm ;) VERY PICTURE HEAVY



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Here he is with his two new best friends! My rottie Domino and the big farm cat Nizzle  lol Nizzle's almost as big as he is!
















































Follow the Leader!
























Here they are by the new runs brandon built so the kids have a nice safe place for warm days when I'm not home  there are 3 more in the barn but they aren't very big so now everyone has a place to go 
































Where'd Domino go barca??








Found her!
















Zoomies!!
















Just checkin in can I do more zooms??








Sneak peak of the rock!
































Peak a boo!








She's in there!
















































I can Fly!








Kitty!
























































Where's my kitty??


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

So THIS is Barca's new home? I'm sure Lisa has to be so proud of producing such a beautiful fuzzle Nuzzle!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

those are some awesome pictures wow they look so happy and I love the fact they love the kitty =)


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Such a handsome guy! So glad he made it safe and sound  Looks like he is fitting in just great!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Really happy to have him  and yes he's fitting in great with everyone


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Beautiful pics! I bet he's having a blast


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

He is so handsome !! Those are awesome photos, its going to be great watching him grow up ... thanks for sharing !


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG How awesome  I'm glad he made it home safe and he looks like he loves it there


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow! I must say that he looks very very happy! The runs in the background look awesome, tell your hubby to be thank you from all of us! Also, if I might say so.. that rock he put on your finger is GORGEOUS!! Congrats again Jaida!! Can't wait to see more pix of the crew!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Also, if I might say so.. that rock he put on your finger is GORGEOUS!! Congrats again Jaida!!


:goodpost: I missed the rock! Had to go back and look


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY he looks like he is having a blast! I was a little worried about the Kitty but good to know they are ok with each other. And GREAT ROCK!


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Looks like he's settling in just fine!! I LOVE that first picture!!!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone  He's so sweet with the kittys I'm very happy with him  He loves his squeaker toy and he follows mom everywhere! And thanks for the compliments on the runs and the rock  I love them both


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

What a handsome guy!!! Looks like he's having a great time.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks like Domino and Nizzle were waiting for Barca too!!! Now they are officially the Three Amigos, at least for now Congrats and give Barca a warm hug from me


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Awesome pics!Congrats on the new addition.I'm so glad barca went to such a great home!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks guys!! And I will saint  He loves hugs  and cuddles on the couch :woof:


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

oh wow to stinking cute, there is nothing quit like a new puppy, and he looks so happy this is great


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

awesome pics and great kennels!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Great pics!


----------

